# Weak Nails



## Doya G (Apr 29, 2009)

I think i have the weakes nails in history. they do grow and stuf, but they are soo weak.

i have tried just about everything! from vitamins, to lemon, garlic, nail strengthner polish..eating healtheir,water..

is there anything else i can do?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2009)

Weak nails can be from a number of things. Poor health, occupation, having recently had false nails off etc.

I recommend the following combo for my clients.

A good cuticle oil - my favourite is Creative Nail Designs Solar Oil

A nail hardener - I recommend OPI's Nail Envy

Silica Gel - this supplement is great for connective tissue, it helps strengthen your hair,skin and nails.


----------



## Doya G (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm currently taking Perfectil vitamins for hair/nails/skin.

it is good and i feel a difference, my nails do grow but they are just weak..

Thanks for the reply. i'll make sure to try and find those stuff here.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 29, 2009)

I secod cuticle cream. I'm using Bert's lemon butter cuticle stuff... i love it. It's def. allowed my nails to grow better.

I know this sounds silly but I also cut them back like I would trim hair, rather than waiting for them to break by themselves


----------



## Doya G (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ it does not sound silly to me. I actually think n do the same thing.

*adds cuticle cream to her shopping list.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a very good tip Rosie. This alone kept my nails very healthy. I never let mine grow out long and always keep them trimmed. It made them stronger and they grow out prettier too.


----------



## Karren (Apr 30, 2009)

I use Wet N Wild mega last clear matte nail hardner and polish #201 an my nails have stopped splitting and breaking....


----------



## Doya G (May 3, 2009)

^^niice..

unfortunately ..they dont sell Wet n Wild here


----------



## esha (May 3, 2009)

Washing the dishes a lot makes your nails weaker because of the water - and the soap makes your hands dry. So sometimes you could use those rubber gloves to protect them.


----------



## Roxie (May 4, 2009)

My nails are really weak right now, too, but it's only because I am not getting enough protein or calcium.


----------



## jmaui02 (May 4, 2009)

I can relate to weak nails. Mine splits a lot. One of my nail splits in the middle also. Thanks for this thread i will def check those nail strengthener and oil.


----------



## Doya G (May 4, 2009)

yep.. i hardly wash dishes but i do make sure when i do that im wearing gloves.

i dont drink much milk.. (makes me sick) but i do eat lots of cheese, fruit youghurt...etc


----------



## Roxie (May 4, 2009)

Do you get enough protein? I'm studying beauty therapy and I read today that nails are composed of keratin, a kind of protein. Week nails are due to a protein defficiency. Eat more lean meat, fish, fresh fruits and vegetables (I googled a bit and found these foods are good for strong nails: apples, cucumbers, grapes, garlic, asparagus and onions), and also use a nail cream to help hydrate.


----------



## Doya G (May 10, 2009)

Thanks all for the tips.

so basically am going to eat more fuirts and veggies (i should anyway)

- got me a cuticle cream remover from Boots.

- got me nail strengther from Sally Hanson

and i'll let you ppl know in a couple of weeks how thigns are with ma nails


----------



## pinksugar (May 10, 2009)

yup! def. let us know how you go! I do think that healthy cuticles equal healthy nails generally


----------



## Lesley-Anne (May 13, 2009)

can i sound really thick here



| you know cuticle cream? do you just rub it into the bottom of your nails? lol you must all think i'm such a twat :S


----------



## Doya G (May 13, 2009)

i still did not get around using mine.

it had lots of instructions. maybe will find time during the weekend.


----------



## Lesley-Anne (May 13, 2009)

lol yeah i just realised my b.f got me cutical oil in a wee set he got me with body lotion, cutical oil and a 4 sided buffer thing! lol gunna try it out


----------



## makeupgal27 (May 27, 2009)

I have problems with weak nails as well. They grow no problem but once they get to a certain length they split and tear. I have had some success with the products by Barielle. They have kept my nails from splitting and they have been much stronger.

They have a kit that has all the right ingredients for healthy strong nails. It includes proteins, a thickener, a strengthener cream and a renewal oil.


----------



## caitlyn (May 27, 2009)

MINE SPLIT TOO!! i hate it!! i found this wonderful stuff by Mavala. (which i love alltogether) it's called mavala scientifique. it bonds the layers of tissue together instead of only providing an extra sheild of protection. it works SO WELL. don't apply it to your nail bed though. nothing tragic will happen, but you can feel kind of like a tingling sensation sometimes because it BONDS. you DON"T want that.. only apply it to the tips of your nails for the best results. GOSH i love this stuff.. let me find you the link.

Mavala Scientifique - The Originial Nail Hardener

that is the one i use, but they have a new applicator one i want to try eventually. here is that link. if you end up ordering that one, let me know if it works well!

Mavala Scientifique - The Original Nail Hardener (Now In Pen Applicateur)

hope the links work. i'm telling yo, this stuff is amazing.. it's an automatic difference. cuticle cream is a huge deal too to keep ur nails healthy. ..

ooo.. i think those links i gave you only ship to the U.S. maybe you have relatives that can get it for you?

hope this helps!


----------



## McRubel (Jun 24, 2009)

Question, can Nail Envy be used underneath nailpolish (like a base coat)?


----------

